# Which plugins?  Why?



## PhilBurton (Jul 1, 2016)

How many plugins do you use?  Which ones?  Why?

Which ones are indispensable to your workflow?

I'm trying to incorporate plugins into my workflow at this time.

Phil Burton


----------



## clee01l (Jul 1, 2016)

Currently I have Jeffrey Friedl's Publish Service Plugins installed along with his Metadata Preset Builder.  I have paid him to license all of his plugins and may install Publish Services for other social Web sites for the purpose of answering questions here,  I used to use jfFlickr, and jfFacebook often.  I still use the jfFacebook plugin but I've abandoned Flickr as have many others.  I have a license to On1Photo10 and have these plugins installed.  I use Zerene Stacker and it has a plugin to assist integration for FocusStacking.  Other plugins that I may use is one to Find Duplicates, another to Show Focus Points and and John Ellis' AnyFilter.   In the past I've used several of John Beardworth's plugins but these are not currently installed.


----------



## PhilBurton (Jul 1, 2016)

clee01l said:


> Currently I have Jeffrey Friedl's Publish Service Plugins installed along with his Metadata Preset Builder.  I have paid him to license all of his plugins and may install Publish Services for other social Web sites for the purpose of answering questions here,  I used to use jfFlickr, and jfFacebook often.  I still use the jfFacebook plugin but I've abandoned Flickr as have many others.  I have a license to On1Photo10 and have these plugins installed.  I use Zerene Stacker and it has a plugin to assist integration for FocusStacking.  Other plugins that I may use is one to Find Duplicates, another to Show Focus Points and and John Ellis' AnyFilter.   In the past I've used several of John Beardworth's plugins but these are not currently installed.


Cletus,

Thanks for the quick and detailed reply.  Couple questions.

Do you make just one payment to Jeffrey Friedl covering all of his plugins, or just the ones you had installed?

Side question:  why are people abandoning Flickr? (separate thread?)

I have found a bunch of plugins for finding duplicates. Which one(s) do you use?

What kind of photography do you where you use Zerene Stacker?  I went to the website and it seems quite powerful.

Phil Burton


----------



## tspear (Jul 1, 2016)

I use Jeffrey Friedl's plugins. I also paid for all of them, because he does not charge enough to want to have the hassle for one plugin at a time (my opinion).
I mostly use the mapping ones (I forget the name) and the publishing services for FB, Folders and Collections. I have also used his after-run command (no longer use).

I have one duplicate finder plugin installed, I forget the name but have posted it previously. I have not used it in a at least a year.


----------



## clee01l (Jul 1, 2016)

PhilBurton said:


> Do you make just one payment to Jeffrey Friedl covering all of his plugins, or just the ones you had installed?


Before Adobe offered LR as a subscription Each plugin required an update license overtime a new LR version came out. I did this a couple of times on 2-3 plugins Each time making a PayPal payment.   I made Jeffrey a generous PayPal payment (more that just the token payment that he requires. For this I made a special arrangement for a license to cover all of his offerings.  Periodically I make unsolicited additional payments to show Jeffery my appreciation for the work that he continues to do.  





> Side question:  why are people abandoning Flickr? (separate thread?)


Yahoo bought Flickr and proceeded to make it more restrictive and difficult to use  There were Flickr groups for discussion and support for Imaging products (LR), cameras and Lenses.  I used to answer LR and Nikon questions there. There was a photography critique group, as well as one that specialized in Avian Photography and another that made IDs of insects from your submitted photos. I learned a lot from those three groups. As Yahoo injected it self into the Flickr Social website, the groups became less and less active.   Google+ and Instagram came in wo compete with Flickr and FB.  People drifted away to these other social venues for sharing their photos.





> I have found a bunch of plugins for finding duplicates. Which one(s) do you use?


I have a license for this one: Lightroom Plugins - Duplicate Finder for Lightroom


> What kind of photography do you where you use Zerene Stacker?  I went to the website and it seems quite powerful.


I take photos of insects where the DoF is very narrow (1-2mm or less) In order to get the whole insect in focus, I need to focus on different parts of the insect and stack these into compost image. To achieve this I have an automated macro focus rail StackShot - Automated Focus Stacking Macro Rail  which allows me to capture hundreds of images .  Zerene lets me put them together.


----------



## rob211 (Jul 1, 2016)

And as to Flickr, with the sale of Yahoo and/or its parts always on the horizon, we wonder about what will happen with Flickr. Flicker out? hope not.

I use a bunch of Friedl's plugins too. Collection Publisher, Metadata, Georeferencing, etc.

I also use John Ellis' Any Filter and John Beardsworth's plugins too, especially List view.
Lightroom etc – John Beardsworth
Any Filter Lightroom Plugin


----------



## Gnits (Jul 1, 2016)

I use John Beardsworth's ListView plug-in and use it's output to automate workflows between :

a. Lr and InDesign   ... for high quality multi page images (up to A2 in size) formatted correctly and automatically with Titles and Captions and also multi page pdf documents (image, title and caption per page)
b. Lr and Photoshop ... slowly changing some of my scripts from InDesign to Ps.
c. Lr and Microsoft Word.    Mailmerge. My superfast way of getting  Word and PDF  books properly formatted and completely automated with minutes of finishing an editing session.

John has accommodated a lot of my requests over the years to streamline this process (eg replace blanks with underscore for fieldnames).


----------



## Cerianthus (Jul 1, 2016)

I use Friedls Facebook and Flickr plugins. Normally you would pay Jeffrey on a per plugin basis. 
I also use the LR mogrify plugin (mostly coupled with the flickr plugin). This enables me to both use a graphical watermark and put a large C in it in the same pic, you could also make borders, shadows etc. 

LR enfuse is another. Although i use it not as often anymore. It can create naturally looking HDR images by stacking images. But since LR now offers this natively, its use diminishes. I still keep it because of the focus stacking potential, although I never used that. 

There the free Nik software (including HDR effex pro) installed (but mostly because it was free, havent used it much. 

I like the show focus points plugin. I also have the dual ISO plugin installed from Magic Lantern (thats a canon freeware firmware extension), but that was more to see how that worked. I am waiting on a non alpha / beta version. 

My duplicate finder of choice is the teekesselchen duplicate finder. 

As for Flickr, I was a "pro"  user for years, but moved to a free account now. the community is great, although I never made that much use of it.


----------



## Marc Rochkind (Jul 3, 2016)

In addition to export/publish plugins from Jeffrey Friedl, I like the Topaz plugins a lot (Detail, Adjust, and Simplify). They are traditionally thought of as Photoshop plugins, but they work just as well with LR (no need to invoke Photoshop to use them).

Also, LR/Transporter and LR/Mogrify are extremely useful.


----------



## mcasan (Jul 12, 2016)

Macphun apps and to a less extent, On1 Photo suite.


----------

